# [SOLVED] how to convert a scr file to mp4 or mp3



## b.tulsirao (Oct 18, 2011)

i need a small help....i'v a screen save which is actually a video,i want to extract that music file,can anyone plz tell me how to do that.......

i'f tried a small trick.that is i right click on the file and select archive and then tried to change the extension as mp4,it had changed,nut when i played that file,nothing happend...:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:

so plz tell me how can i convert that scr file to video format.......

and i need one more small suggestion,whenever i tried to convert a video file from one extension to another video quality completely degraded,:banghead::banghead::banghead:

so plz tell me some good video cutter or video converter..........

tnx in advance


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: how to convert a scr file to mp4 or mp3*

See the info here How to Convert SCR to MPEG | eHow.com


----------



## b.tulsirao (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: how to convert a scr file to mp4 or mp3*

thanks for ur help joeten......tnx a lottttttt


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: how to convert a scr file to mp4 or mp3*

Your welcome


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: how to convert a scr file to mp4 or mp3*

If joeten's advice has helped also satisfied with the answer, please mark the thread as solved by using the thread tools above.


----------

